# Quincy MA fire dept 1/25 scale model



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

It came out pretty good


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thank you,Ebay is where I get most of them.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

D,

How do you make your decals? Also do you use an airbrush?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

what Engine # is that one Dave ? 
Came out Good ! !


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Yes I made the decals for it, and its Engine #4


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What do you use for the decals, inkjet and decal paper? or do you have an ALPS printer?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I use an alps printer,with the decal paper.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Dang, that is sweeeet!! Very nice work!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

well you used the wrong Kit but hey I guess we can let it slide this time..;-) U shoulda used an 1989 E-One Cyclone 1500/500


----------

